# Uber's trickery leads Uber driver to suicide



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/n...arks-protests-in-hyderabad/article7892701.ece


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

70,000 per month or $1058. US gross is what they are hoping to get by protesting.

Uber is leaving the driver who killed himself with $76. after all expenses.

Is there any wonder why people come to the US by the millions?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://m.thehindubusinessline.com/n...arks-protests-in-hyderabad/article7892701.ece


POST # 1/riChElwAy: Just think a
Female Pakistani
would only suffer an "honor killing".
Sigh. This DEATH is squarely on the AntiChristy
Emperor of @$$hatery #Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k!

Happy T-Day, to you and yours!

Bison: Praying for Evil-2-B-Vanquished.
........ESPECIALLY "The Onanist-in-Chief"!


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

thats ****ed up.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

An Uber spokesperson has reached out to the family and has offered them 800 rupees for each new driver that completes at least 3 rides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> 70,000 per month or $1058. US gross is what they are hoping to get by protesting.
> 
> Uber is leaving the driver who killed himself with $76. after all expenses.
> 
> Is there any wonder why people come to the US by the millions?


They come here with high hopes only to realize the cost of living is so much higher even 2-3k a month isn't enough.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Hope that driver found peace. RIP.
That's what happens when you try to escape from The Reich, they don't mess around once you're on their train.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> An Uber spokesperson has reached out to the family and has offered them 800 rupees for each new driver that completes at least 3 rides.


this is a dark disturbing news story, but nonetheless... ROFL!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Hyderabad | Hunger strike, protests, violence, and now a Driver Suicide*


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Sad he took his life but people need to stop taking everything at face value and do your research(especially life changing decisions)


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Sad he took his life but people need to stop taking everything at face value and do your research(especially life changing decisions)


Uber relies heavily on the ignorance of the general human population.. if most people went about things cautiously thoughtfully and carefully then Uber would not exist.. basic general ignorance of human beings has built Uber into the empire that it is


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, this is part of a recurring theme in India.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-21077458


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not concerned at all. However the guy should have taken everything at face value instead of adding his own imaginative thoughts in reaching his conclusion.

I happen to be one of those people who believes in immortality.


----------

